# Should I buy a clearblue easy fertility monitor?



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

I am only on my third month of TTC, but I am considering spending our limited funds on a fertility monitor because (1) I am 35, and I want to get pregnant fast, (2) DH works out of town, and we have to drive 3 hours every time we bd, unless it is a weekend (Fri-Sun). We don't mind driving that far to BD, but it is expensive, so knowing when to make the trip would be helpful. I am still BF, so my cycles and O dates seem to be all over the place (but I have only been charting for a few months). We don't have much money, so this would be a financial sacrifice, but we _could_ afford it, yk.

Any opinions on this monitor? Is there another fertility monitor that I should consider?

Thanks!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

If your O dates are not regular, there's a good chance the monitor will be MUCH more expensive than it sounds (after all each pack of sticks is like 30 bucks... and its possible you could go through a pack or MORE per month if your cycles are long enough)


----------



## mksmith (Oct 7, 2009)

IF you are seriously considering buying a monitor, I have one for that I am no longer using! And I also have a box of 30 sticks! I am selling it on e-bay (Its listed under this title: Clear Blue Fertility Monitor (with 30 test sticks) ). I did a full reset as instrusct by the clear blue easy customer service! Check it out


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

YES!!!









I conceived both my children using the CBE monitor. When I was TTC with my first it took MONTHS (I was charting) around the 7th month I got the monitor then got PG within 2 months. With my second child it took 2 cycles and I conceived her only DTD once out the whole second cycle so that was nice! I definitely think they are VERY helpful.

You could look for a used one. I traded mine to another MDC mama but I have seen them used and they can be reset.


----------



## Happily Blessed (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a CPFM that I have used off and on throughout the years, and the box of sticks cost $50. Plan on using at least 10 sticks each cycle to begin with. So if this is something you can financially afford, do it. Otherwise, buying the 5 pack for $17 would probably work if you think you can succeed quickly.


----------



## DaisyMae08 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have one that I'm happy to sell as well if you're interested. I need to doublecheck, but I might have some sticks left too. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

this likely won't work (if you are still talking about the CBE monitor) because the first cycle will require 11 on average.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Happily Blessed* 
Otherwise, buying the 5 pack for $17 would probably work if you think you can succeed quickly.


----------



## beepsandclicks (Mar 3, 2008)

You know, if I were you, I'd buy the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility.

I have not personally used a fertility monitor, because they were too costly, but I've heard of folks still having trouble determining their ovulation with the monitors. The charting method the book teaches you will help you pinpoint the best time very easily. I think you'll save lots of money, as well. You can just chart with pen and paper--or if you have the $40 to spend, you can buy their software program. I've been using it for 4 years and it's great. I conceived our first child using and am in the midst of trying for a second now. I plan on using it up until menopause--it's very interesting to see the changes in your cycle.

Good luck!
Debra


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

The monitor was too ambiguous for me.. or my hormone levels were too ambiguous- it never gave me clear info.. I did much better with temping.


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

How about using the ClearPlan Ovulation Predictor kits? So much cheaper.


----------

